# scaleless rat snakes



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Anyone ever touch one? What does it feel like?

Also what is the purpose?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Scaleless anything is usually the result of some genetic mutation that has been proven hereditary. Often there are one or two source animals for these mutations... The purpose is to satisfy human curiousity.


----------

